# Audiobahn AWT34 34-Inch SUBWOOFER Install questions



## tomtomjr

I am looking for anyone who has ever installed an AWT34 Audiobahn. (211-LB Subwoofer, measures 36-inches across) . My car will be out of the bodyshop in 1 to 2 weeks and the install begins. Been planning this one for about 2years now. I have a 1972 Honda Z600 (micro-car), and am trying to figure out any info at all on installing an AWT34 into it. The car is very small. I would like to fire the sub forward, and run a large Linear Power amp on the sub. If the Linear Power doesn't put out enough, I have a pair of US Amps VLX's . Then put as many as I can fit of the Zapco 151 amps on the mids and highs. Maybe some 8" subs too if I can find some extra room. It is going to be a tight and very time consuming install. I have asked on several other forums in the past trying to find someone who has installed one of these. Not much luck so far. Anyone out there ever install one? And has anyone ever done a large system in a Z600? I was an audio tech for years, mainly repair, but did lots of custom install too. But nothing like this. Any help from someone who has installed a 34" would really help. In two weeks the car will be ready, and I need all the help I can get. Don't want to build the box into the car and find out later that I should have vented it, run a bigger box, ect. I am still working on a charging system for all of this too. This is going to take a ton of power from such a small motor. It will be a huge project that I hope to complete in about 4-6 months from now. 
Here are some pics of what I have to install.


----------



## Rudeboy

I'd bet you are the first person ever to do that. Definitely interested to read how it goes. Are you actually planning to drive this car after you're done?


----------



## Oliver

Once you get your second { HO alternator } and three deep cycle batteries installed the 3/0 wire will be a breeze. 

Maybe the glovebox if your going for upfront bass { 8" }, the 36" will look great downfiring thru the roof.

 

All, except for the car .[ everything is bigger in Texas ].


----------



## 86mr2

This sort of reminds me of Mythbusters and the diesel powered subwoofer. Ratio of diameter to car size would be about the same.


----------



## Boostedrex

36" sub? Wow! I'd be interested to see the T/S specs on this thing just to see what kind of box it would require. Possibly could work in an aperiodic enclosure? That's the only way I could see something that big working in a car that small.


----------



## AWC

I keep poking my eyes to see the pretty spots...relooking and, sure enough, you're serious...I've seen that in action...in Louisiana..is that answer enough..? It was in the back of a pickup with a bigass hole cut between the cab and the bed glued together. dear me...


----------



## cheesehead

I like A$$holes idea of the roof mount!

Good Luck finding anyone who has installed one.

If/when you do install it we will need pictures of course!


----------



## AWC

I say it would need to fire up at a 45 degree angle completely giving up your rear window. might as well replace the rear-window with a 42inch screen so that the people behind you can watch Jurassic Park.


----------



## ItalynStylion

an AP vent has got to be the ONLY way that can fit in the car. Even a sealed box would be F'ing huge! Can that amp even fit in the car sideways?


----------



## ClinesSelect

The one I heard was in a 9cf sealed enclosure. Fs is around 13hz, if I recall correctly and they did not recommend use in a vented enclosure. I think the specs called for something closer to 15cf sealed.


----------



## ItalynStylion

ClinesSelect said:


> The one I heard was in a 9cf sealed enclosure. Fs is around 13hz, if I recall correctly and they did not recommend use in a vented enclosure. I think the specs called for something closer to 15cf sealed.


I'd venture to guess that there isn't 9cf in that entire car.


----------



## AWC

I think it would be easier to hook it up in a seperate car and have it drive along side you


----------



## ItalynStylion

aworldcollision said:


> I think it would be easier to hook it up in a seperate car and have it drive along side you


Did anyone else see the stretch limo episode of Top Gear?


----------



## AWC

OMG, you like...totally gave me the solution to..like do this. What if you put an inverted hottub on the roof, sealed it all and had it downfire...like mentioned before. Only when it topples over cuz of it's high center of gravity, you could fill it and ****in party!!!!!


----------



## Inferno333

Where did you find that speaker and that amp?

I wonder if they still have some of those recones laying around...


----------



## SSSnake

If I remember correctly that thing was tremendously under motored... 

I wonder what it would do with a new BTL motor?

Will that thing even fit through the door opening on the car?


----------



## AWC

it was orignally invented as a self powered mini-trampouline


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Bout the closest thing I've ever seen to this was 4 15"er in a Mini, an old mini and they had to stretch the car... 

I think the AP would be ideal, you would have to cut the floor and mount the mat in the hole, vent outside... (being serious here to) Or do that on a wall and just vent out a big hole in the floor.. no AP...


----------



## tomtomjr

I appreciate all the comments, but still want to figure out a way to fit this into the car and make it sound decent. I know it is a shot in the dark, but you never know. I remember seeing a Green Mini Fiat with one on the internet, and it is not much bigger than the Z600. I know it can fit, barely, but it will. Airspace, charging system, and sound I think are going to be the biggest hurdles. I have a few of the Clarion 32 inch subs (that require less airspace, and less power. I had one in my 99 Chevy ect cab pickup and it was amazing. I have the box from it and sub as my shop subwoofer. Wife and neighbors hate it. I know the 32 inch sub will work fine in the car, and I know a lot more about them, but really want to try to figure out a way to make the 34-inch sub work. I am hoping that it is double or more the sound of the Clarion's. For mids and highs I have some NOS Boston Acoustic plates, tweeters, ect. Most of the mids have been refoamed and should work like new. For EQ's I have lots of the Zapco EQ's. Basically I want to run a complete old school system, with a newer gigantic subwoofer. But I really don't want to cut the top off the car, put a vent through the side, ect. I do appreciate the suggestions, but don't think that is what I am looking for. I am still hoping to run into someone on here that has put one of these in. Either way, this sub is going in the car. If it won't sound right, I guess I will downgrade to the 32". Here are some pics of the Clarion, plus a bunch of other stuff that I will be putting in...
FOR MORE PICS (side view of the car, more pics of subs, amps, eq's, mids, tweeters, ect...)
http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/?start=all


----------



## AWC

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Bout the closest thing I've ever seen to this was 4 15"er in a Mini, an old mini and they had to stretch the car...
> 
> I think the AP would be ideal, you would have to cut the floor and mount the mat in the hole, vent outside... (being serious here to) Or do that on a wall and just vent out a big hole in the floor.. no AP...


will you be able to remove the back door to get in and out during the build? Plus I think the AP vent might would work and be done less drmatic than you might think.


----------



## 60ndown

whats your goal?

spl wins?

or sq wins?

or just to get it in there?

if you can say what it is you are trying to achieve some can help.

but given that a single 12 in a car that small could be made to reach ungodly spl levels, that monster sub is waaaaaaaaay overkill.

so, why are you doing this?

if its just for show, throw it in a plexi box with lots of leds and your golden.

if you want it to sound good, and given that cabin gain is a reality, 

and that subs cone prolly has the same surface area as (10) 12 inch subs,

im guessing your going to have to have a retractable roof 

if done right, and it works, i bet you can do 150debeeez @ 18hz


----------



## tomtomjr

The overall goal would be to get it in the car and sound decent. Not going for a SQ. Doubt I would have that. I am about deaf from the early days of crank it till it hurts. Can't hear the tweeters like I used to, so SQ would not be my goal. I would like it to be mounted straight up. Behind the seat. I think I have the fit without cutting anything. Barely, but it looks and measures like it would fit. The doors will be removed to get the sub in. Mainly a show and go car. Doubt I would break any SPL records, or even come close. Just want it to go as low as possible, but sound good at 70hz too. There is very little info on the net about this sub other than people who never owned or installed one, bashing it. I know what the Clarion 32 can do in the proper box, and if I can get double that, I would consider it a success.


----------



## 60ndown

tomtomjr said:


> The overall goal would be to get it in the car and sound decent. Not going for a SQ. Doubt I would have that. I am about deaf from the early days of crank it till it hurts. Can't hear the tweeters like I used to, so SQ would not be my goal. I would like it to be mounted straight up. Behind the seat. I think I have the fit without cutting anything. Barely, but it looks and measures like it would fit. The doors will be removed to get the sub in. Mainly a show and go car. Doubt I would break any SPL records, or even come close. Just want it to go as low as possible, but sound good at 70hz too. There is very little info on the net about this sub other than people who never owned or installed one, bashing it. I know what the Clarion 32 can do in the proper box, and if I can get double that, I would consider it a success.


id prolly get this

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/psho...=speaker tester&CFID=7263121&CFTOKEN=61135111


and design the correct box.


----------



## AWC

I'm sticking with my guns. You won't get proper volume but it's the way I'd do it. At a 45 degress angle with the driver facing the driver, seal the sub using the entire back of the car as the box. Pretend the car is a shoebox, put a 6.5 in the rear bottom corner facing the front top, put your mounts as a flat surface between the sub and the cargo areao. IOW, the cargo area becomes the sealed enclosure with and enormous amount of damping materials. Leave the rear of the sub visible from the rear windows but you'll have to seal it up ....maybe even a 12 pack of great stuff....I dunno but that's the way i'd do it.


----------



## 6APPEAL

tomtomjr said:


>


Love the custom Linear. How many and what amps are in the case?

I agree with sealing the front and rear of the car off (wall) and using the rear cargo area for the sealed enclosure. AP venting out through a hole in the floor might work, but that will be an 18" hole(1/2 cone area) in the floor. Saw that done in a Chevy Beretta with 4 10's.
John


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I still think venting that sucker outside of the car would be ideal, you just won't get enough volume otherwise...

If you went IB with the sub and like I said, cut out part of the floor where the back seat would go, you could actually make a "plate" style AP enclosure, this is where you would mount a plate of wood or steel over the hole, sitting on stand-offs, the stand-offs need to be adjustable and the plate about 2" larger than the hole in all dimentions.. 

By moving the plate closer to the hole, you would effectively "tighten" the box, inversely, by spacing it further from the hole, you would losen the box... Seal it away from the cabin, and you could STILL try and use the rear of the car for something and STILL be able to show the sub, like AWC mentioned..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

6APPEAL said:


> Love the custom Linear. How many and what amps are in the case?
> 
> I agree with sealing the front and rear of the car off (wall) and using the rear cargo area for the sealed enclosure. AP venting out through a hole in the floor might work, but that will be an 18" hole(1/2 cone area) in the floor. Saw that done in a Chevy Beretta with 4 10's.
> John


Did you see the link to his collection...  Can you say WALL OF RF... lol..


----------



## AWC

agreed, fiberglass would be the only way....would he have to line almost every surface to really seal it? The glass would be a problem but what if you managed the problem to your benefit...we were talking about cutting a hole for the AP, can an AP be situated to relieve pressure on the glass (it's a stretch), assuming the rear glass can be made stable?


----------



## saMxp

Autiophile said:


> This might also require a couple suspension modifications.


You think? LOL We're probably talking about doubling, or possibly even tripling, the weight of the car!

You know what's crazy? A set of 16" rims would look like dubz on it.


----------



## AWC

wouldn't the surround on the sub absorb quite alot of the bumps in the road? perhaps the sub can be part of the suspension problem.


----------



## STI<>GTO

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Did you see the link to his collection...  Can you say WALL OF RF... lol..


Jeebus. This man has a serious problem!

To the OP:

Forget the big LP sub amp. If you really wanna be old school - run a passive mixed/mono setup from a single Punch 150. That would be awesome.

Also, I'll be by today about 5 pm to pickup those O/S Infinity Reference amps. Yes, all of them. See you then!


----------



## AWC

Autiophile said:


> A well timed DC pulse to this sub could probably move this car.


perhaps it can all be integrated into some hydraulics. maybe in reverse so when a big beat hits, instead of knocknig the car down, it causes an upward motion in the shocks, thus, stabilizing the ride....like a lexus.


----------



## tophatjimmy

here ya go. this was our shops "demo" car that was built the year before I started there.

Focal Utopia's and a pair of JL10w0's up front and the 34" sub in the back. Had a Wrangler 225A alternator in it that the poor little 3 cyl motor could barely turn. The thing would squall for 2-3 minutes every time you started it up 

I had the pleasure of dismantling this car and making it a car again, with a sawzall and a sledgehammer  The box, sub and equipment literally weighed more than the car.

http://www.fordfestiva.com/gallery/steinleys/steinleys.htm


----------



## 6APPEAL

Damn, that's a serious Old School Rockford collection.
John


----------



## tophatjimmy

oh yeah, the rear ones were 1/4" plexi I think. 5% tint.


----------



## tomtomjr

That's what I have been looking for. I have seen pics of the Festiva in the past and could use any info possible about it. I got lots of questions about it.
Did it sound good, or was it for show?
You answered the Alternator question. I got another option for charging.
Did it need lots of extra support? Meaning the windows, bracing the roof, ect.
Could you put me in touch with the builder of it?
I have a ton of questions...


----------



## 60ndown

i like the idea of a big vent in the trunk and making it I.B.


----------



## tomtomjr

STI<>GTO said:


> run a passive mixed/mono setup from a single Punch 150. That would be awesome.


I have a passive crossover specially made for doing this with a Punch amp. Only one I have ever seen. I takes the 2 channel, splits it up 3 ways. Neat setup. I remember doing this 20 yrs ago, but this passive is made just for it. If you are interested, I can dig it out and take a pic of it for you. (if I can find it) Let me know.






STI<>GTO said:


> Also, I'll be by today about 5 pm to pickup those O/S Infinity Reference amps. Yes, all of them. See you then!


They belong to my brother in law Curly (curlystereo) . But will be mine soon. There are 9 of them (3 new in box) . I know, it looks like I need more amps. I don't really like the sound of the Infinity amps, but they look neat.


----------



## lust4sound

aworldcollision said:


> it was orignally invented as a self powered mini-trampouline


The first few comments took me from a smile to a snicker to raucous laughter, especially the one about pulling an additional car along side to house it.. HA!!

The rest.. Not s'much..


----------



## AWC

lust4sound said:


> The first few comments took me from a smile to a snicker to raucous laughter, especially the one about pulling an additional car along side to house it.. HA!!
> 
> The rest.. Not s'much..


take the good with the bad....they can't all be winners


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

tophatjimmy said:


> here ya go. this was our shops "demo" car that was built the year before I started there.
> 
> Focal Utopia's and a pair of JL10w0's up front and the 34" sub in the back. Had a Wrangler 225A alternator in it that the poor little 3 cyl motor could barely turn. The thing would squall for 2-3 minutes every time you started it up
> 
> I had the pleasure of dismantling this car and making it a car again, with a sawzall and a sledgehammer  The box, sub and equipment literally weighed more than the car.
> 
> http://www.fordfestiva.com/gallery/steinleys/steinleys.htm


Lol.................


----------



## tomtomjr

You all almost have me thinking about the ports now. My original goal was a sealed box. Thank you for all the debating between yourselves. 
But before I cut the car and make a mistake, (I am sure I will before this is finished), I want to talk to someone who had one of these. That way I can find out if I am making a sealed mistake, port mistake, ect. As much as I already have in this, I can't afford the time to redo it. I have one shot at it. Just want to make it right. So far the ideas that you all are coming up with are very interesting. The port through the floor is the best one so far. That is a very good idea if I go that route. thanks...


----------



## lust4sound

aworldcollision said:


> take the good with the bad....they can't all be winners


No, but you still get a Gold Star for the gutbuster. I needed that laugh, thanks..


----------



## 86mr2

tophatjimmy said:


> here ya go. this was our shops "demo" car that was built the year before I started there.


I realize this makes me a 12 year old, but I would have needed to know how many times a tennis ball would bounce back and forth between the cone and the roof before escaping.


----------



## saMxp

I found a good front stage to balance out the three foot sub...


----------



## AWC

yes but can you hear them? placement is off on the left one...a little.


----------



## saMxp

aworldcollision said:


> yes but can you hear them? placement is off on the left one...a little.


Which one? The seventh one from the left, third row up? Yeah, I was thinking about redoing that one. It's throwing off the others.


----------



## 60ndown

tomtomjr said:


> You all almost have me thinking about the ports now. My original goal was a sealed box. Thank you for all the debating between yourselves.
> But before I cut the car and make a mistake, (I am sure I will before this is finished), I want to talk to someone who had one of these. That way I can find out if I am making a sealed mistake, port mistake, ect. As much as I already have in this, I can't afford the time to redo it. I have one shot at it. Just want to make it right. So far the ideas that you all are coming up with are very interesting. The port through the floor is the best one so far. That is a very good idea if I go that route. thanks...


if you buy the speaker tester from parts express, you will know what the ts parameters are of the driver, and you can design the box from there, if you dont know the ts your guessing/chancing everything.


----------



## ClinesSelect

Are the T/S specs posted in this thread incorrect?

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=121111


----------



## Biowaste

aworldcollision said:


> OMG, you like...totally gave me the solution to..like do this. What if you put an inverted hottub on the roof, sealed it all and had it downfire...like mentioned before. Only when it topples over cuz of it's high center of gravity, you could fill it and ****in party!!!!!




Unrelated to the thread but this had me rollin' bro.

-Bio


----------



## Skierman

Interesting car, crazy fun idea, going to boggle some peoples minds! Looking forward to seeing the build


----------



## lust4sound

saMxp said:


> I found a good front stage to balance out the three foot sub...


HAHAAA!! 3 foot sub!!


----------



## tomtomjr

Yes, these are the specs. It has a DVC of with peak of 5k per coil. Unsure of what the RMS specs are. I will have the car back in 1.5 to 2 weeks from the body shop then I will do a lot more measuring. 

Fs 13.6Hz
Qts 0.968
Qes 1
Qms 11.65
Vas 743 Liters
Re 1.95 ohms
Le 1.15mH
Xmax ?????
Pmax 5000 watts


Here are the calculator values:
Driver : Audiobahn AWT34X
Number of drivers : 1
Box type : Closed
Box size : 123.114 ft^3 Optimum volume


Relative
Freq Gain SPL
[Hz] [dB] [dB]
20.00 1.78 1.78
25.00 1.48 1.48
30.00 1.13 1.13
35.00 0.86 0.86
40.00 0.68 0.68
45.00 0.54 0.54
50.00 0.44 0.44
55.00 0.37 0.37
60.00 0.31 0.31
65.00 0.27 0.27
70.00 0.23 0.23
75.00 0.20 0.20
80.00 0.18 0.18
85.00 0.16 0.16
90.00 0.14 0.14
95.00 0.13 0.13
100.00 0.11 0.11



At 5.000 ft^3 sealed
Relative
Freq Gain SPL
[Hz] [dB] [dB]
20.00 -6.09 -6.09
25.00 -0.13 -0.13
30.00 5.32 5.32
35.00 8.00 8.00
40.00 7.09 7.09
45.00 5.57 5.57
50.00 4.38 4.38
55.00 3.53 3.53
60.00 2.90 2.90
65.00 2.43 2.43
70.00 2.06 2.06
75.00 1.77 1.77
80.00 1.55 1.55
85.00 1.36 1.36
90.00 1.20 1.20
95.00 1.07 1.07
100.00 0.96 0.96




At: 10.000 ft^3 sealed
Relative
Freq Gain SPL
[Hz] [dB] [dB]
20.00 0.27 0.27
25.00 5.08 5.08
30.00 5.60 5.60
35.00 4.45 4.45
40.00 3.42 3.42
45.00 2.68 2.68
50.00 2.14 2.14
55.00 1.75 1.75
60.00 1.46 1.46
65.00 1.24 1.24
70.00 1.06 1.06
75.00 0.92 0.92
80.00 0.81 0.81
85.00 0.71 0.71
90.00 0.63 0.63
95.00 0.57 0.57
100.00 0.51 0.51



At: 15.000 ft^3 sealed
Relative
Freq Gain SPL
[Hz] [dB] [dB]
20.00 2.58 2.58
25.00 4.71 4.71
30.00 4.00 4.00
35.00 3.05 3.05
40.00 2.35 2.35
45.00 1.85 1.85
50.00 1.49 1.49
55.00 1.23 1.23
60.00 1.03 1.03
65.00 0.87 0.87
70.00 0.75 0.75
75.00 0.65 0.65
80.00 0.57 0.57
85.00 0.51 0.51
90.00 0.45 0.45
95.00 0.40 0.40
100.00 0.36 0.36



At: 20.000 ft^3 sealed
Relative
Freq Gain SPL
[Hz] [dB] [dB]
20.00 3.18 3.18
25.00 3.96 3.96
30.00 3.15 3.15
35.00 2.39 2.39
40.00 1.85 1.85
45.00 1.46 1.46
50.00 1.18 1.18
55.00 0.98 0.98
60.00 0.82 0.82
65.00 0.70 0.70
70.00 0.60 0.60
75.00 0.52 0.52
80.00 0.46 0.46
85.00 0.41 0.41
90.00 0.36 0.36
95.00 0.32 0.32
100.00 0.29 0.29



At: 25.000 ft^3 sealed
Relative
Freq Gain SPL
[Hz] [dB] [dB]
20.00 3.21 3.21
25.00 3.41 3.41
30.00 2.65 2.65
35.00 2.01 2.01
40.00 1.55 1.55
45.00 1.23 1.23
50.00 1.00 1.00
55.00 0.83 0.83
60.00 0.69 0.69
65.00 0.59 0.59
70.00 0.51 0.51
75.00 0.44 0.44
80.00 0.39 0.39
85.00 0.35 0.35
90.00 0.31 0.31
95.00 0.28 0.28
100.00 0.25 0.25



All qtc values are above1.00, and above 2.00 for the 5 ft^3


Driver : Audiobahn AWT34X
Number of drivers : 1
Box type : Vented
Box size : 500.920 ft^3 optimum volume ported box. not recommended
Tuning frequency : 5.45 Hz
Vent : 1 vent(s)
-0.7 in length for each
4.0 in round


Relative
Freq Gain SPL
[Hz] [dB] [dB]
20.00 1.98 1.98


----------



## tomtomjr

Getting closer to it. I just had the cars body restored. Did a few custom things to it too. I will pick it up Friday from the bodyshop and the install starts. Can't wait... Will keep updating this post as it starts to come together...


----------



## 86mr2

You are a brave man to paint BEFORE maneuvering that monster into the car!


----------



## Daniel`

haha, that paint looks awesome.

Also, what frequencies could this sub play comfortably? Sub 20htz?


----------



## MaxPowers

holy amp collection batman!


----------



## skibum

Holy old school goodness. I`m diggin on the old zapcos. I remember looking at those in catalogs when I was a teenager. You seriously need collectors help. Next time I get a hard on for an old school system I`m gonna contact you.


----------



## tomtomjr

skibum said:


> Holy old school goodness. I`m diggin on the old zapcos. I remember looking at those in catalogs when I was a teenager. You seriously need collectors help. Next time I get a hard on for an old school system I`m gonna contact you.


I thought that coming here to DIY was getting "collectors help". 
Also, yes, as you can tell, I really like the old Zapco amps. Getting an itch for Linear Power here lately too.


----------



## cyberslick18

I hate to resurrect crazy old threads, but did this beast ever get finished?


----------



## tomtomjr

cyberslick18 said:


> I hate to resurrect crazy old threads, but did this beast ever get finished?


I got the sub in. Did a free-air board. No mids and highs in yet. I tried it free air and it moves well, but think that I need to go with a sealed box. The biggest problem that I have had is amp power. I want to use older amps, but fitting in a large Class A/B amp has given me a workout. The only huge (3000w+) older amps that I have are a big Linear Power and some of the VLX US Amps. Fitting them into the car is the biggest challenge, and has caused the project to be at a stand-still. In debate over weather to finish it with the 34" sub, or put a pair of Clarion 32" subs in it. The Clarion 32" subs take a lot less power, and when in the proper enclosure will sound intense on the low freq. Here is a youtube video of the sub in action. Took it with a regular camera, so the video is not a great one. Will update more when I get more figured out on it. I started out thinking it would be a fairly easy project, but it is turning into a time consuming project. Mostly because of room. Just don't have much in the tiny car... SEE LINK BELOW...

YouTube - Testing the 34 inch subwoofer in my Honda Z600 - Audiobahn AWT34X



.

.


----------



## bigabe

The Digital Designs Z2-LV will power it nicely...

DDAudio Digital Designs Speakers Made in the USA

Kinda pricey though.


----------



## tomtomjr

Here is another update. Still far from finished. I have been trying different amps and eq's to get the sound right, and finally figured out what the problem is. It is only going low. Real low. 50-40hz, is ok. 30hz is better. 20 to 5hz is amazing... Still need to get a camcorder to get a better video. Using the video function on a camera just don't show what is really going on. I can't hear the sub, just feel it. Also the vibration broke a brace in the car today, sounded like an air compressor firing up. (in video) Only using 2 Harrison Labs 800w amps. Here is 5hz, 10hz, and 15hz... 
YouTube - 34 Inch Subwoofer test - 5hz 10hz 15hz - Audiobahn AWT34X in Honda z600


----------



## 00poop6x

With extremely long waves like that, you're not going to hear it well 3 feet away from the source.

*lightbulb*

Stand far away! Though our hearing is limited.


----------



## lust4sound

Would 3800+ legitimate watts @ 1ohm do it for you? I have a Fosgate T30001BD for sale. Birthsheet has it at almost 3900 watts rms into 1 ohm. I didn't read the specs so I don't know if your sub is dual 2 or dual 4 ohm.. If it's dual 2, this amps for you.. $700 plus shipping. It has literally 3 hours use on it, bought it brand new. retails for 1200+ from any authorized Fosgate dealer. Class D BTW.


----------



## clbolt

I almost boughs a Honda 600 coupe back in 1985 in Austin. The only problem was that it needed a tire and didn't have a spare. No big deal, except that there wasn't a replacement (10" Michelin radial) anywhere within a 200 mile radius, and the seller wouldn't give me a day to get a tire shipped in. I couldn't have it towed to my apartment complex, and couldn't drive it out without a tire.

The seller junked it. Bummer. One of these years I'll import a Honda City and the matching scooter.


----------



## tomtomjr

lust4sound said:


> Would 3800+ legitimate watts @ 1ohm do it for you? I have a Fosgate T30001BD for sale. Birthsheet has it at almost 3900 watts rms into 1 ohm. I didn't read the specs so I don't know if your sub is dual 2 or dual 4 ohm.. If it's dual 2, this amps for you.. $700 plus shipping. It has literally 3 hours use on it, bought it brand new. retails for 1200+ from any authorized Fosgate dealer. Class D BTW.


Prefer to go with an 80's or 90's class A/B. The Harrison Labs I am just playing with. But they do fit my old-school amp fever. They are made in the USA, and handmade. Class D though. I am trying to figure out how to mount a VLX-400 in the car. I have a choice of either putting it across the bottom of the sub, or building it into a false-floor. Then I have the big blue Linear Power amp. I have 3 possible places to mount that one. Just want to run old-school amps, crossovers, mids, tweets, eq's, ect... Everything but the sub, and an MP3 player tied into the HU. Thanks for the offer though. It is a dual 2 ohm by the way. Would love to find one of the Stacked US Amps where it is basically a US Amps VLX-400 cut in half, then stacked one on top of the other. Forget the model name. I know for sure I can fit that one in there.
---POSSIBLE AMP CHOICES---

---WHERE THE LP FITS---

---MIDS/TWEETS---


---MIDS-HIGHS AMPS---
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/Zap-amp1.jpg
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/Zap-amp2.jpg
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/Zap-amp3.jpg
---X-OVER---

---EQ's---


----------



## azngotskills

show off  hahah


----------



## tomtomjr

clbolt said:


> I almost boughs a Honda 600 coupe back in 1985 in Austin. The only problem was that it needed a tire and didn't have a spare. No big deal, except that there wasn't a replacement (10" Michelin radial) anywhere within a 200 mile radius, and the seller wouldn't give me a day to get a tire shipped in. I couldn't have it towed to my apartment complex, and couldn't drive it out without a tire.
> 
> The seller junked it. Bummer. One of these years I'll import a Honda City and the matching scooter.


Kept my spare. Too bad it won't fit after all the tear-out I have done to get things to fit. Just not much room in there. The Honda Z600's are hard to come across these days. On a few websites about them, there are less than 100 registered Z600's left in the USA. The Z600 is harder to come across than the N600. When you find them, they are usually full of rust. Mine had rusty quarters, and rust below the front fenders. I had all the rust cut out, and sheetmetal fabbed into it. Just need to really concentrate on the charging system and interior now...I lived in Austin too back then. Grad Reagan HS in 87. Used to go to INDY stereo there. Bought all my Nakamichi equipment in 86 from them. Still have some of it...


----------



## tomtomjr

azngotskills said:


> show off  hahah


 Next time you are over, I will fire it up for you. Wear a wig and we can do hair-tricks...:laugh:


----------



## lust4sound

I thought this a joke when I first saw it. Kudos for following a crazy dream and seeing it through..

I hope it all works out for you!!


----------



## lust4sound

saMxp said:


> I found a good front stage to balance out the three foot sub...


This is hilarious. No doubt a joke, a funny one at that and it reminds me of the 80's when there were guys driving around Brooklyn NY with gutted out Cadillacs sporting nothing but multiple 18" Pro Audio drivers and arrays of piezzo tweeters.. 

Some were bold enough to cram as many 10's or 12's as they could fit into the rear deck. No crossovers, just little passive resistors to filter sound.

One setup in the largest caddy made in 1987 (can't remember the model, it was huge, that's all you need to know) This car had 8) 15" drivers in what looked like a coffin that extended from the trunk well into the rear passenger area, back seats removed, support braces cut out.
There were 4 10's in the rear deck, and scores of piezzo tweeters everywhere in the car. All powered by more Hifonics amps than I can remember counting. No 6 x 9's, nothing for mids, just bass and piezzo. (which is fine by me, "Freestyle" wasn't the type of music worth being able to hear in it's entirety anyway) BOOM TISS BOOM TISS!! 

This car could be heard from over 1/4 mile away (literally)The car sounded like a typical Sat night in any one of the given rathole dives that Brooklyn had to offer.. The kind of places that you would leave at 5AM coked up with your ears bleeding from the terrible sound system, of course reeking of cigarettes and Drakar (from all the Guidos that would drown themselves in it) and probably a trace of biological fluid somewhere on your slacks ..

You couldn't talk to this guy because he had pretty much gone deaf.. That and he was usually too busy playing with one of at least 4 of the "bass bunnies" that he had crammed into his front seat at any given time.. This dude always had at least 3 hot young girls (bass whores) in the front seat of his car, ugly fat old bastard that he was..

No lie, they had "Bass Groupies" back then... There was a strip called 86th ST, all the cars cruised this strip, girls lined the streets waiting for something loud to come along.. (I'm talking HOT GIRLS) 
You could have been a leper or had 3 eyes and a nose on your forehead, it didn't matter.. If your car was loud, you were getting laid, that simple. 

Disco and 86th street wasn't my scene (plus I was always broke) So I grew my hair and joined a band.. That solved the problem for me.. No car but lots of groupies..Oh the good old days..


----------

